# *+* Tipps &Trix - Rutenbau *+*



## DozeyDragoN (1. Februar 2003)

Hi Ihr Rutenbauer!

Ich möchte hier mal einen kleinen Thread ins Leben rufen, in dem sich die Rutenbauer unter uns, sich mit Ihren Tipps und Tricks gegenseitig helfen und ergänzen können. Da ich relativ neu bin in diesem „Geschäft“, hab ich auch schon ein paar Fragen, die mich brennend interessieren:

Ich mache das Finish/ Lackieren an meinen Ringbindungen mittlerweile mit „Flex-Coat“, einem 2-Komponentenlack. Nur hab ich ein großes Problem: Wenn ich das vorgeschriebene Mischverhältnis von 1:1 einhalte, habe ich eine sehr kurze Verarbeitungszeit (max. 5min. !!!). Ich habe schon versucht, das Mischgefäß in ein warmes Wasserbad zu stellen, um die Verarbeitbarkeit zu verlängern, aber ohne Erfolg. Was könnt Ihr mir in diesem Fall raten? Habt Ihr da ein paar Tipps für mich?

Mich würde auch interessieren, welche Pinsel Ihr verwendet. Ich hab mir einen recht steifen, bei dem die Borsten nicht beim Lackieren auseinander spreizen, zugelegt. Nutzt Ihr einen Pinsel öfter oder nehmt Ich billige „Einwegpinsel“? Welche Modelle?

Ein weiteres Problem, was ich habe: Wie bekommt Ihr einen guten, parallelen Abschluss Der Lackierung zur Bindung hin? Pinsel hochkant halten und an der Kante „Wicklung/ Blank“ nachziehen? Oder einfach mit der breiten Fläche „ein wenig überstehen“? Klebt Ihr das ab, damit man einen guten parallelen Abschluss bekommt?


Über reges Treiben würd ich mich freuen: 



DD!


----------



## hsobolewski (1. Februar 2003)

Mal selber eine Frage: Wie alt ist dein Flex Coat? Den bei mir hält er etwa 10min. Wenn er aber älter wird (etwa 4Mon.) läst die Zeit wo man ihn gut verarbeiten kann nach. Zu den Pinseln. Ich verwende ausschlieslich Einwegpinsel mit sehr weichen Borsten. Dadurch wird der Lack optimal aufgemacht und die eingeschlossene Luft kann entweichen. Auch gibt es beim Übergang keine Probleme.


----------



## DozeyDragoN (1. Februar 2003)

Hi!

Hab mir auch schon gedacht, daß es am Alter des Lacks liegen könnte. Kann man den noch irgendwie strecken? Evtl. mit Aceton oder würde es dann den Blank angreifen/ den Lack matt werden lassen?

MfG, DD


----------



## Heringsbändiger (1. Februar 2003)

DozeyDragoN@
Zum Lackieren habe ich mir einen richtig teueren Pinsel aus einem Bastelgeschäft gekauft. Den nutze ich nun schon bald zwanzig Jahre. Nach Gebrauch wird der zuerst gründlich in Verdünnung ausgewaschen und anschliessend mit warmen Seifenwasser ausgespült. Diese Prozedur soll rückfettend wirken. Ein öfter gebrauchter Pinsel verliert auch keine Borsten mehr. Das kommt der Lackierungsqualität zugute.

Vor der Lackierung klebe ich die Rute ca 1 mm vor jeder Wicklung mit Maler-Tesakrepp ab. Das Ende des Klebebandes wird einmal kurz umgeschlagen, damit man das Ende beim Abziehen besser packen kann. Nach der Lackierung wird das Klebeband sofort entfernt, damit der noch flüssige Lack sauber verläuft. Das ergibt dann wunderschöne parallele Ringwicklungen.

Den Lack würde ich niemals mit Aceton oder Verdünnung strecken. Lieber öfter kleine Mengen anrühren, weil sich der Lack kurz nach dem Mischen am besten verarbeiten lässt.


----------



## DozeyDragoN (1. Februar 2003)

Hi!

Bisher wurde mir immer vom &quot;Schutztapen&quot; abgeraten, aber deine Variante klingt vielversprechend. Werd es gleich mal an meinen &quot;Testblank&quot; ausprobieren. Was gibt es denn sonst für Möglichkeiten, die Verarbeitungszeit des Lackes zu verlängern?

MfG, DD


----------



## masch1 (1. Februar 2003)

Hi ich erwährme dem Lack mit einem Föhn der wird toll flüssig aber dan auch schneller fest nach dem abkühlen :q  :m


----------



## havkat (2. Februar 2003)

Moin DD!

Ich benutze auch Flex-Coat. Wenn du die Komponenten erwärmst, lassen sie sich sehr gut mischen, allerdings sinkt die Verarbeitungszeit.
Auch ich benutze hochwertige, weiche Pinsel. Dann ist Schutztapen, meiner Meinung nach, nicht nötig.
Den Pinsel schräg auf die Bindung legen und dabei leicht überstehen lassen,so das der Lack über den Bindungsrand &quot;quillt&quot;.
Wenn die Bindung komplett lackiert ist, erwärme ich den Lack *vorsichtig* mit einem Gasfeuerzeug.
Er verläuft dann sehr schnell und entspr. schnelle Drehung des Blanks ist nötig.
Dabei verläuft der Rand schön gleichmäßig und auch das letzte Bläschen verschwindet.


----------



## DozeyDragoN (3. Februar 2003)

Hi!

So, der Tip mit dem leichten Überstehen des Pinsels hab wunderbar geklappt! Ich hab bei diesem Schritt auch mal das erwärmen weggelassen. die Verarbeitungszeit stieg enorm (fast 30 min.) !   
Nur hab ich heute ein anderes Problem bekommen: Ich hab zwar keine Bläßchen beim Aufragen bekommen, aber ca. 5 min. nach der Lackierphase, bildeten sich so kleine Stellen, von denen sich der Lack &quot;wegzog&quot;. Zum Glück nur an meinem Testblank! Was kann ich da nun wieder falsch gemacht haben?

MfG, DD


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. Februar 2003)

Auf den windungen ist es normal, das der lack eingesogen wird. Mindestens 2xLackieren. Auf dem Blank sollten solche Stellen nicht sein. Wenn doch, ist die stelle Fettig. Also vorher entfetten. Und beim Wickeln häufiger mal Finger waschen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## havkat (3. Februar 2003)

Jjjep!

Ist entweder Schmier drauf, oder die Wicklung hat´s einfach aufgesogen.
Passiert gern mal direkt an den Ringfüssen, besonders bei großen Ringen mit entsprechend dicken Latschen.
Dort bildet sich ein kleiner Hohlraum, in den eine Menge Lack passt. 
Muß aber auch gut gefüllt sein, stützt den Ring später seitlich ab.


----------



## hsobolewski (3. Februar 2003)

Das mit den Blasen ist kein Problem. Das nächste mal solltes du immer zur Sicherheit mit einem Föhn drübergehen wenn du die Lackschicht aufgetragen hast. An der fertige Lakierung hats sich das natürlich erledigt. Zu dem zurückziehen. Wie schon mehrere gesagt haben. Fett oder ein anderer Stoff. Ich Lackiere das erste mal erst die Bindung soviel das noch eine Fadenwelligkeit vorhanden ist. Dann nach dem ersten mal aushärten putze ich den Bereich der entlackierung mit Technischen Alkohol ab. Aber danach ein wenig abrauchen lasen. Sonst gibt es Blasen beim Neuen Lack. Insgesamt werden drei Schichten aufgetragen. Solltest du mal merken das dein lack schon zu weit vortgeschritten ist kanst du ihn bei etwa noch zwei kleineren Bindungen noch auftragen und mit Hilfe von einem Föhn oder Heisluftföhn anwärmen. Aber öfter wie sonst drehen, da er sehr schnellfließend wird. Aber dann auch schnelle Aushärtet. Aber keine Großflächigen Bindungen mehr machen. Hierbei haut das nicht mehr hin.


----------



## brockmaster (3. Februar 2003)

Hi Freunde,

ich habe zwar selbst noch keine Rute gebaut oder repariert(muss ich aber bald machen), aber ich habe einige Erfahrung im Umgang mit Kuststoffen. Schreibt doch mal, was das für ein Lack ist. Da gibt es eigentlich nicht so viele Möglichkeiten. Bei dem angesprochenem Mischungsverhältnis kann es sich eigentlich nur um Epoxydharz handeln. Und da gilt wie bei Polyester- kühl verarbeiten, und wenn alles paßt- Wärme!

Schöne Grüße

Brockmaster


----------



## Alexander Schlager (4. Februar 2003)

*Rutenbau-Info*

Hallo Rutenbauer,

mit Interesse habe ich diese kleine nette Diskussion mitverfolgt. Es gibt sicher viele Wege um ein gutes Resultat zu erzielen, anbei möchte ich auch meinen Weg zeigen. Ich hoffe es hilft !?!?
Die Arbeitszeit für FlexCoat würde ich ca. mit 20 Minuten angeben. Erhitzen macht nur dann Sinn, wenn eine der Komponenten kristallisiert (meistens die hellere). Kurz ins Wasserbad damit oder manche geben die Fläschchen auch für kurze Zeit in die Mikrowelle.
Bitte anschließend die beiden Komponenten abkühlen lassen - dadurch gewinnt man mehr Zeit für`s lackieren. Um schon beim Anmischen der beiden Teile eine Bläschenbildung zu verhindern würde ich das Rührstäbchen stillhalten und nur das Mischgefäß kreisförmig bewegen - einfach versuchen.
Um die Verwendbarkeit des Lacks noch ein bisschen in die Länge zu ziehen, die fertige Mischung auf eine mehrfach zusammengefaltete Alufolie verteilen - dies bringt wieder einige Minuten. Zur Not kann man mit dem Feuerzeug die Alufolie erhitzen, dass der Lack noch einmal für kurze Zeit dünnflüssig wird.
Bitte immer mit sauberen Händen arbeiten - irgendwelcher Kontakt der Komponenten mit Silikon ist nämlich Gift für den Lack (Achtung bei den verwendeten Spritzen) - dadurch entstehen auch jene Stellen wo der Lack sozusagen abperlt- werden auch liebevoll &quot;Fischaugen&quot; genannt.
Das FlexCoat &quot;altert&quot;, konnte ich nicht feststellen - ich kann diesen auch nach einem Jahr noch sehr gut verarbeiten - das einzige was passieren kann ist die Tatsache, das eine Komponente des Lacks dunkler wird.
Ob der Pinsel hart oder weich sein soll ist eine sehr persönliche Angelegenheit. Wenn ich den Lack dünn auftragen will, verwende ich einen härteren Pinsel ansonsten einen weicheren Pinsel.
Abkleben ist eine gute Methode, um einen &quot;scharfen&quot; Rand zu bekommen. Bitte aber nicht mit Tesa-Krepp-Band. Der Lack schafft es immer wieder unter das Band zu kriechen - und der Rand wird nicht ganz sauber. Einfach mal mit einem speziellen Tixo-Band versuchen - der Rand wird &quot;messerscharf&quot;.
Wenn man ohne Hilfsmittel arbeiten will und freihändig agieren will ist eine Wickelauflage sehr hilfreich. Einfach in einen Karton zwei V-Rillen schneiden um die Rute dort ablegen. Das Problem liegt meistens darin, dass die Hand ein bisschen zittrig ist. Daher eine kleine Auflage für die Hand bauen die ca. der Höhe der V-Kerben der Wickelhilfe entspricht. Lack auf den Pinsel und anschließend die Rute mit der anderen Hand drehen - die andere Hand &quot;rastet&quot; auf der Auflage mit dem Pinsel in der Hand - so gelingt eine gerade Kante.
Wie gesagt, dies sind meine Erfahrungen die ich gemacht habe. Hoffe natürlich, dass auch was brauchbares dabei war.

Tight Lines

Alexander Schlager


----------



## Franky (4. Februar 2003)

Moin Alexander - herzlich willkommen an Board!!!

Solche Tips sind genau das, was hier gesucht wird! Ersteklasse das  :m

Aber da muss ich gleich mal &acute;ne Frage loswerden... Was ist Tixo-Band???? Österreichische Spezialität?? :q:q:q:q

Ich nehme entweder das Tape von Tesa oder von Nopi und hatte damit noch keine &quot;Schwierigkeiten&quot; gehabt.


----------



## Hummer (4. Februar 2003)

Willkommen an Board, Alexander! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Ace (4. Februar 2003)

@Alexander 
starke Anleitung#6

Willkommen im Board:m


----------



## Alexander Schlager (4. Februar 2003)

*Tesa-Band*

Hallo Franky, Hummer und Ace !

Zuerst einmal vielen Dank für den freundlichen Empfang in diesem Forum.
Ach ja wir Österreicher nennen dieses Band eben &quot;Tixo&quot;.
Dieses Band ist ca. 1 cm breit und fast durchsichtig - so ähnlich wie Tesafilm.

Tesa und Nopi funktionieren natürlich auch, doch noch schöner wird der Rand mit - lass es mich noch mal sagen TIXO.- LOL

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Franky (5. Februar 2003)

Hi Alex!

Ahsooo... Watt dem ein sein Tixo ist dem annern sein Tesafilm... 

Auf die Idee, damit die Ränder abzukleben, bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Bisher hab ich das immer zum Fixieren der Zierfäden genommen, weil der Faden da nicht so schnell drunter durch rutscht und der Kram wieder aufgeht...

Ich hab dafür allerdings nicht das glasklare genommen, sondern das leicht transparente (für Kopierer geeignet), weil das nicht solche Kleberester hinterläßt, die die glasklare Version...


----------



## DozeyDragoN (6. Februar 2003)

Hi!

Auch von meiner Seite ein herzliches &quot;Hallo&quot; nach Östereich! 

Hab mal wieder einen kleinen Fragenkatalog an alle:

Ich habe mir zum Binden ein Garn von Gudebrod besorgt. Stärke A... Habe nun eine kleines Problem: Wenn ich mit der Bindung fertig bin und den &quot;Restfaden&quot; in die vorher einebundene Schlaufe lege, um ihn unter die Wicklung zu ziehen, zieht sich der Endfaden manchmal nicht parallel, sondern schräg unter die Wicklung. Wie verhindert Ihr das? Hab ich evtl. zu fest gebunden? Gibt es von der Firma noch ein anderes Garn außer dem &quot;Nylon&quot;? Also eins ohne Dehnung?

Wie bestimmt Ihr genau die &quot;Flucht&quot; der Ringe? Evtl. mittels eines Fadens als Lot? Oder immer nur via Augenmaß?

Gruß, DD

P.S. Suche verzweifelt nach einer &quot;Zebco Cyber B3*05&quot; wer eine loswerden will, bitte melden!


----------



## Lengjäger (6. Februar 2003)

@DozeyDragoN

Hi,
bei mir schaut der Faden nach dem Durchziehen immer noch ein Stückchen aus der Bindung. Das Ende fasse ich mit einer Pinzette und ziehe den Faden in die richtige Position.
Abschließend schneide ich das überstehende Ende mit einem Skalpell ab.

Eine Frage an alle.

Ich bastell gerade eine 50lbs Bootsrute zurecht (Sportex Magnus BT-Blank). 
Die Griffmontage ist abgeschlossen, und bevor ich mit der Ringmontage (Hardloy Bootsruten-Ringe) beginne, habe ich eine praktische bzw. stilistische Frage.

Soll ich eine Rollenendring oder einen starken Spitzenring nehmen.
Ein Ring sieht IMO besser aus, aber ein Rollenendring ist schnurschonender, oder?


 #h Lengjäger


----------



## hardy (6. Februar 2003)

@ Lengjäger,

wenn du das fadenende nur ein ganz klein wenig einziehst(mit der hilfsdurchziehschlaufe unter die bindungen, so das man die spannung aus dem faden raushat ) und dann den faden durchschneidest und dann erst komplett den schnurrest unter die bindung ziehst, hast du kein ende mehr raussehen und brauchst somit auch nicht mehr an der fertigen bindung &quot;rumzuwurschteln&quot;. beste anleitung im rutenbauvideo von cmw! 
noch ´ne frage: machst du eigentlich eine unterwicklung unter die ringe?
gruss hardy
ps:  mit meinen bindelack hatte ich eigendlich immer die probleme, das er nicht hart wurde! bei mir lag die verarbeitungszeit immer über ´ner halben stunde; erst bei gründlichen!!! durchmischen der komponenten ( wird dann so milchig und sieht aus, als wenn er fäden zieht) wurde das zeug auch hart! übrigens habe ich flexcoat, der schon mindesens 10 jahre alt ist. geht aber immer noch!


----------



## Alexander Schlager (6. Februar 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte auch mal wieder meinen Senf dazugeben.
Der Vorredner hat das durchziehen der Schlaufe sehr gut beschrieben - noch ein kleiner Tip dazu - einfach mit dem Finger fest draufdrücken und den Faden durchziehen - dann hat du einen schönen Abschluss.
Die Rollerendringe gefallen mir nicht so gut, da die meisten sehr laut sind - d. h. sie klappern. Von der Schnurschonung magst du schon recht haben. Wenn du mit dieser Rute auch ein bisschen werfen willst wird dir das nur mit einem normalen Ring gelingen; mit dem Rollerendring sicher nicht. Wie wärs, wenn du neben den Hardloy-Ringen einen Spitzenring in SIC verwendest - sieht nicht nur gut aus, sondern sorgt auch für weniger Reibung.
Na dann bis bald.

Alex


----------



## Lengjäger (6. Februar 2003)

@ hardy



> noch ´ne frage: machst du eigentlich eine unterwicklung unter die ringe?



Eine kräftige, blaue Metallic-Bindung mit goldenem Zierrand als Unterwicklung, die Ringbindung wird schwarz. An meinem Probeblank sah die Farbkombination echt edel aus. :k Inspiriert wurde ich von der Rute auf dem Rutenbaubuchcover vom Blinker-Verlag, würde auch gerne die Zierbindung so ähnlich hinkriegen, wird aber wohl noch etliche Abende dauern, da fehlt mir (noch) die Feinmotorik. Aber ich brauche die Rute ja erst im Mai.

@ Alex

Genauso sehe ich das auch, ein SIC-Ring sieht besser aus, nur habe ich Sorge wegen der Reibung wenn ich ein 700g Blei oder mehr dran habe.


----------



## Alexander Schlager (6. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

ich fische seit Jahren mit einem ganz normalen SIC-Ring und zwar mit Pilkern bis zu 600 gr. bei sehr starker Strömung.
Hatte bisher noch keine Probleme.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Udo Mundt (7. Februar 2003)

Zur Ausrichtung der Rutenringe:
Als erstes wird der Springpunkt ermittelt, ich rolle dazu den Blank über eine Glasscheibe ( Glastür ).
Endring nach dem Springpunkt ausrichten und ankleben.
Alle anderen Ringe nach dem Endring mittels Augenmaß ausrichten.
Am Griffteil ziehe ich mir ein Schnur in Flucht des Rollenhalters.
Zum Andrücken des Bindefadens benutze ich aus einem Nagelpflegeset den Nagelhautschieber. Geht sehr gut, man beschädigt nicht den Faden und kann mit der Rückseite wunderbar die Wicklung glatt streichen.


----------



## DozeyDragoN (18. Februar 2003)

*Merde... wieso?*

Hi! 

Mittlerweile klappt es sehr gut, die Ringe zu binden und den ersten &quot;Anstrich&quot; zu machen (ohne, daß man nach dem ersten Lackieren plötzlich doch noch den Blank durchschimmern sieht, obwohl nach vorheriger Kontrolle nichts zu sehen war (wer kennt das nicht?) *g*) Auch ein relativ exakter Abschluss des Lackes am Bindungsrand geht mir immer leichter von der Hand.

DOCH DANN DAS: Während ich anfangs noch Probleme mit kleinen Stellen hatte, an denen sich der Lack &quot;zurückzog&quot;, aufgrund von Verunreinigungen/ Fett (was ich mittlerweile im Griff habe) Trat nun folgendes Problem auf:
WIEDER LACKRÜCKZUG !!!! Dabei habe ich sehr auf folgendes geachtet, damit es nicht passiert: die zweite Lackschicht, die auf den vollkommen durchgetrockneten, blasenfreien & &quot;Rückzug-freien&quot; Lack kommen sollte, stand an. Die erste habe ich eine Stunde vor dem Lackieren noch einmal gereinigt. Und zwar mit warmen Wasser und ein wenig Seife zwischen den Fingern. Nach langem Abspülen dann gut mit einem staubfreien Tuch getrocknet. kurz vor dem Lackieren dann noch einmal die restlichen &quot;Verschmutzungen&quot; mittels einem Baumwolltuch abgerieben (könnte ja auch eine Seife mit ungesättigten Fettsäuren gewesen sein *g*). Den Lack habe ich korrekt angerührt, blasenfrei und ohne Erwärmung.
Als ich dann anfing zu lackieren, kamen sie wieder, diese &quot;Rückzüge&quot; (obwohl es bei der ersten Schicht nicht so war). Da man doch eigentlich die zweite Lackierung etwas dünner tätigt, hab ich auch nicht zu viel aufgetragen. Mist &quot;Rückzug&quot; ... Was sollte ich tun? In meiner &quot;Verzweifelung&quot; hab ich noch etwas mehr Lack angerührt und die freien Stellen noch einmal übergestrichen.... So langsam hörte der Rückzug auf und es wurde besser.... Leider hab ich nun vermutlich ein paar Mimiblasen im Lack, die zwar nicht die Oberfläche verändern, aber evtl. zu sehen sein werden......

Nun Ihr!!!!
WAS hab ich da schon wieder verpatzt? Wäre klasse von Euch, wenn Ihr noch ein paar Tipps auf Lager habt, damit ich es endlich hinbekomme, wie es sein soll... (Wer Interesse an meinem &quot;Endziel&quot; hat, einfach mal ne PN)


Voller Erwartung:


DD!


----------



## heinzi (18. Februar 2003)

Hallo Dozey,
das Problem was Du beschreibst ist mir auch bekannt. Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten es zu beheben. 
1. Du reibst den Lack mit einem geeigneten Lösemittel ab
2. Du nimmst sehr feines Schmiergelpapier und gehst leicht über die Lackierung

Beides solltest Du aber nur machen wenn der Lack völlig durchgetrocknet ist, und das ist bei einem Epoxidlack nach ca. 24 Stunden, eher länger,  der Fall. Nach dieser Zeit ist der Lack so resistent, das er sowohl mit Lösemittel als auch mechanisch belastet werden kann. Als Lösemittel könntest Du Ethanol oder Aceton verwenden. Ich bevorzuge aber die 2. Methode. So bekommst Du auch nach oben gestiegene Blasen weg. Versuchs mal, es wird funktionieren.
Gruß
Heinz


----------



## DozeyDragoN (18. Februar 2003)

Klingt ermutigend!

Was für eine Körnung sollte das Schleifpapier denn ungefähr haben? Was meinst Du mit &quot;leicht über dei Lackierung gehen&quot;? Nur so 1-2 mal hin und her oder doch schon 10-15 mal?

Was bewirkt das Abreiben mit dem Lösungsmittel? Einfach nur, daß die Lackierung etwas &quot;stumpfer&quot; wird?


MfG, DD


----------



## heinzi (18. Februar 2003)

Ich verwende ein Schleifpapier mit einer Körner zwischen 600 und 800. Beim schleifen wirst Du sehen, daß die Schleifstellen trübe werden. Das ist auch richtig so. Diese Stellen bzw. die gesamte, geschliffene Lackierung wird beim Überlackieren und anschließender Trocknung wieder klar.  Einen ähnlichen Effekt wie beim schleifen bekommst Du durch Abreiben mit Lösemittel. Nur wird der Lack an der Öberfläche leicht angelöst und quillt dabei ein wenig. Also, ich halte das Schleifen und anschließender kurzer Reinigung, zum entfernen des Schleifstaubes, mit den genannten Lösemittel für besser. 
Mit dem &quot;aufrauhen&quot; liegst Du schon richtig. Das Phänomen weshalb der Lack &quot;wegläuft&quot; liegt an den unterschiedlichen Oberflächenspannungen. Wie bei Öl und Wasser.  Aber das sollte uns nicht jucken. Wir bauen fleißig weiter unsere Ruten. Macht ja auch Spaß.
Gruß
Heinzi


----------



## DozeyDragoN (18. Februar 2003)

Prima!

Werd es heute Abend mal testen! Berichte später, ob ich endlich den &quot;Duchbruch&quot; geschafft habe   *g*


MfG, DD


----------



## heinzi (18. Februar 2003)

Auf das Endergebnis bin ich gespannt. 
CU
Heinzi


----------



## Franky (18. Februar 2003)

Moin moin...

Ich will da nochmal zum &quot;verlaufen&quot; einhaken. Das passiert, wenn Fett oder Silikon (absolut tödlich bei Lacken!!!) auf der Fläche ist. Normales &quot;draufrumgrabbeln&quot; mit den FIngern kann schon reichen.
Zu Aceton... Das Zeug ist hochgifitg und saumässig schädlich, weil es sogar durch die Poren in die Haut eindringt! Ausserdem kann es die unterliegenden Lackschichten beschädigen, weil die aufgelöst werden.
Isopronanol dagegen löst Fett genauso gut und ist weniger schädlich... (man sollte es nur nicht drinkern... )
Die Stellen mit 800er - 1.000er SChleifpapier anschleifen, mit Isopronanol und fusselfreiem Tuch von Schleifstaub befreien und dann nochmal lackieren.


----------



## Udo Mundt (18. Februar 2003)

So sieht das aus Franky!
Größere Pickel mit einem Messer abschaben, dann mit feinem Schmiergel drüber.
Entfetten mit Isoprop.
Aceton nur zum Pinselreinigen verwenden.


----------



## Bondex (20. Februar 2003)

*Bootslack!!!*

auf der Dortmunder Angel-Messe habe ich Rutenbauergesehen, die ihre Ruten grundsätzlich mit einkomponentigen Bootslacken lackierten.Der Grund hierfür läge an der besonders guten Elastizität des genannten Materials. Der Lack wird hierzu einfach in ein Kunststoffrohr gefüllt und der Blank anschließend dort hineingetaucht. Allerdings handelte es sich bei ihnen auschließlich um gespließte (Fliegen)Ruten


----------



## DozeyDragoN (9. Juni 2003)

*Mal wieder nachgefragt...*

Hi!

Lang ists her, daß ich hier war... naja, mittlerweile hab ich schon genug Praxis und ein bißchen Erfahrung mehr sammeln können und das Bauen geht gut von der Hand. 
Jetzt hab ich z.Z. einen alten Blank neu aufgebaut. Zwischem dem Hakenhalter und erm Leitring hab ich den (eher unschönen) Herstellerschriftzug überbunden und an den Enden dieser Bindung noch ein wenig "Zierkram" veranstalltet. Auf die Oberseite möchte ich nun ein paar "Featherinlays" aufbringen und auf der Unterseite meine Signatur mittels Lackstift. Kann ich auf der Bindung mit so einem Stift schreiben, oder verkleet dann alles? Sollte ich besser erst eine Schicht lackieren? möchte ich nämlich nicht so gerne, da die Stelle schon dick genug wegen der "Federarbeiten" werden wird. Gibt es Stifte, de nicht verschmieren würden, wenn ich auf dem Faden schreiben will?

Freu mich auf jeden Tip!

Gruß, DD!

:z


----------



## havkat (9. Juni 2003)

Moin DD!

Schriftzug, dirkekt auf die Wicklung, klappt nicht. 

Würde generell nicht auf die Wicklungen schreiben sondern immer auf den Blank.
Einmal vorlackieren. Wenn der Schriftzug inne Hose geht, kannst du ihn problemlos entfernen ohne die Rute zu beschädigen.


----------



## DozeyDragoN (17. Juni 2003)

Hi!

Ich brauch noch einmal Eure Hilfe!

Ich möchte eine (Zier-) Bindung in der Länge von 22,5cm und einem Durchmesser von ca. 1,27cm lackieren. Wieviel Lack (Gesamtmenge) in ml sollten  für die Erstlackierung ausreichend sein? Ich benutze Flexcoat (falls des wichtig sein sollte.)
Es sind keine Ringfüße oder ähnliches vorhanden, sprich Stellen, an denen es mehr Lack bedürfte, nur drei kleinere Federn sollen der Wicklung auflackiert werden.

Jetzt schon vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe, 

DD!


:z


----------

